# Goat sweater pattern!



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been posting a thread on the goat forum, but thought I'd plop this here as well. 

I've been trying to come up with a very easy to make design for kidding season.










You can find the "free" pattern here:

http://www.lawrunfarms.com/welcome.asp?nav_id=202

If you are a more advanced crocheter, this is an easy design to fit legs or adjust lengths to.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is really neat! I haven't been to the goat forum in awhile (I've been hanging out over here!)

Wish it was knitting....I am just a goofball when I try to crochet!
I know my nubian mama would love it, she shivers when it is cold!


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you! ^_^

I will try to make a knitting one and convert it for you.. shouldn't be too difficult I think *crosses fingers* hehehe


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

OH Cricket! that would be awesome!!! my Julianne would love it!!!
Thnx lots!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for posting that over here. It is nice when people can cross reference and share info.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

You are welcome ^_^ I'm working on the knitting one now.. but I'm a bit slower at knitting. Give me a day or two.

Cricket


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I love that. I'll be making some for lambing season. 

Thanks for sharing it.

So - does this count as our Jan pattern?


----------

